# 52" @ Wb ?



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Just saw it reported on the MAL. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

The fish was caught at 4:30am 100 feet of line out 5.1mph on a 6" red head and white body storm lure in 35 feet of water down by the dam. It took almost 30 minutes to get the fish to swim on its own after release and a little over and hour more for the fish to dive down and stay down. 2 other smaller muskie were also boated between 2:30am and that fish both with a strong release. I hope the fish lives but if any one finds it floating in the next few days please save it for me so I can get it mounted.
Because of my new job i have only been able to fish at night on my days off and have started to pick up some fish in the last few weeks it took me over 12 years to break 50 inches and now I have done it 2 years in a row can it get any better than this.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, fffffffish! That is an outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, thats great! I'm still lookin for a 50"er. 
Good job.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations Rick.

CG


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the fish! 

I've seen a number of good fish come out of WB. I gotta get up their sometime.

I've been at it for ten years now and I'm still chasing the illusive 50" Ohio ski. I'm hoping to run into one some day soon. Until then I'm going to keep my line wet.

fffffish if you got a pic of the ski, post it. I am a big fan of muskie porn.

Later,
Bite-Me


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

wow, kick ass rick...! did you finally put a camera in your boat...?!?!? i hope you got pics. congratulations on another true pig. i am so glad to hear someone catch something other than 40"...i know they are in there, just very hard to come by..


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I should have guessed it was you Rick. Way to go man. I was on the MAL and was just telling my wife that 8 of the 58 reported fish from WB were mine and all of a sudden it went to 59. WOW!

Esox62, my goal is a new state record but I don't mind those 40"ers in the mean time. lol


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I still do not have a camera in the boat. I fish 99% of the time by myself and would not know of a way to take a picture of the fish and myself short of laying the fish on the bottom of the boat. West Branch has been mostly good to me over the years. I have had 1 - 4 fish day and now 4 - 3 fish days but I have also had several months were I have gone almost everyday and not even had a rip come to think of it it probably works out to 1 fish every 3 or 4trips over the years. Until last year I thought I would never get a 50 and after that 50 I thought I would never get anotherone so it can happen to anyone. My youngest son got a 50 when he was 14 or 15 at Lake Milton. Up until this year I never caught a muskie after dark at West Branch now I have 4. Its hard to troll at night because of floating weeds I have been using a spot light shining out of the back of the boat across the water to see the lures I thing it might attract fish so iam making 2 poles about 12 feet tall with 2 driving lights on top of each one to light up about 100 to 200 feet behind the boat that I can leave on all the time. Ill let you all know how that works out.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Way to go Rick!! I bet the skiers and wave runners were not a problem!!!!!
John


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I usually give up shortly after dark for the same reason. Can't keep the weeds off. I need to come up with something to light up the back of my boat so I can see the rods.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

as long as my rod tips are in the water i have no problem with weeds unless they are floating everywhere.ive got a couple fish after dark over the years on surface baits but thats it. more often than not they miss the bait. the light idea sounds very interesting. i take photos of fish in the water next to the boat as i fish alone most of the time. the fish shouldnt even come out of the water when its this hot anyway..just some pliers for an in the water release.if ya cant get the hook out, cut em... i seen some guy net one last week and just hoist t he net right into the bottom of the boat!! i didnt stick around to see if he released it.. i keep meaning to do some camping and try the late night shift..milton should be heating up soon.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow... thank you Critter for the lead of the poat here...

Congradulations on a fish of a lifetime ffffish!!!!

Impressive to say in the least!

Frank


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats Rick! 

I thought sure this would be the year CC kicked out a few 50's but the water quality has been 0. Maybe this fall.


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

tHANKS FOR GIVING ME MOTIVATION i'VE BEEN STUCK ON 49 FOR A WHILE.


----------

